# Shifter & Purity Rom Question N Problem



## ronlsjr (Oct 6, 2011)

Whats different between shifter and purity roms? I downloaded the purity rom and the shifter rom and i first installed the purity base 2.3 rom and went well than i installed the purity ic3 v2.4 and then it boot looped. why did it bootloop? i never installed the the shifter base and shifter ic3 blurry 2.3.1 yet, im kinda scared too but i know how to fix it if i have problems. i dont know why i had the bootloop, i installed the purity base 2.3 then booted the base up all the way and then rebooted back into bionic bootstrap and wiped dalvik-catch and catch n data/catch factory rest and installed the purity ic3 2.4 and reboot and it bootlooped, why?


----------



## dch921 (Jun 7, 2011)

Are you sure it was a bootloop. First boot after a full wipe can take a full 2 or 3 minutes to boot up.


----------



## ronlsjr (Oct 6, 2011)

yes it was a boot loop. what is the difference between the two is one full blurr and the other not or what? its hard to make the choice


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

ronlsjr said:


> yes it was a boot loop. what is the difference between the two is one full blurr and the other not or what? its hard to make the choice


Bootloops happen sometimes, but you probably missed something to cause it or possibly a bad d'load. Did you verify the md5?

Shifter is pretty much full Blur with some of the bloat removed and performance tweaks.
Purity has been stripped of most all of the Blur (maybe all) and is much closer to a AOSP experience.


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

You DON'T Factory Reset after the Base. Just Wipe the Cache and Dalvik for updates and TPaX.










Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ronlsjr (Oct 6, 2011)

I reinstalled and i only wiped catch and dalvik-catch n never did the factory reset and it went all well without boot loops. Thanks

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Reverence (Nov 23, 2011)

How did you fix the bootloop, because I am having that problem right now. It is stuck in a boot loop.


----------



## YouthD (Sep 27, 2011)

Download Theory's ReleasedRoot and run that.


----------

